# My budget closet grow



## nova564t

View attachment grow room pics 010.jpg

My closet has 2 2x2 spaces, I made ceilings and doors with foam insulation.
View attachment grow room pics 006.jpg

I use 3 23w 6500k cfls in the Veg room.
View attachment grow room pics 005.jpg


View attachment grow room pics 004.jpg

Heres my fan, I have upgraded to a Dayton 4inch computer fan that works great for cooling and odor control (will update photo soon)
View attachment grow room pics 002.jpg

Heres my bloom room 4 65w 2700k and 2 40w 2700k cfls, mylar on 3 walls white on the door.
View attachment grow room pics 001.jpg

I use hemppy buckets, and use General Hydros Flora Nutes. Let me know what ya think or just ask if you have questions!!
View attachment grow room pics 003.jpg


----------



## slowmo77

now thats a nice budget grow setup.


----------



## nova564t

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> now thats a nice budget grow setup.


I'd just hit the thanks button but its no longer with us, so THANKS!!:banana:


----------



## slowmo77

i know right! the thanks button was awesome, not sure why it had to go. i've got some pics around here somewhere of some of my old grows. they were cheap cheap grows. the grow im doing now is low budget for sure.


----------



## stinkyelements

Very nice nova, your rockin that growroom, looks like you have that doing well for ya


----------



## Jericho

Nice setup nova. Looking good.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I think that you are going to want about twice the amount of light you have right now to provide adequate light for flowering.  You should have a min of 5000 lumens per sq ft. for flowering  

Second, I would recommend that you try and get your mylar hung straighter or take it out.  Unless mylar is hung flat, its reflectability goes down the toilet.  Flat white paint will give you far more reflected light than wrinkled mylar.

I don't see any fans--proper ventilation is as important as your lighting.  You really should be _exchanging_ the air in your space 3-4 times a minute.


----------



## nova564t

View attachment fans 001.jpg

Heres my new fan, it moves 110cfm and works great!
View attachment fans 002.jpg


View attachment fans 003.jpg

I also have a fan blowing up from the floor

As for lighting those 65w cfls are rated at 3900 lumens each, and those 40w cfls must be 1500-2000 lumens each so Im closer than you think.
Ill take down the mylar if you think its detrimental


----------



## Jericho

Instead of the Mylar if you dont want to paint it white you could get some white cardboard, The stuff charts are made from and staple it to the walls. 

Cheaper fix if its needed. I used the back of music posters in part of my 1st grow hehe, Worked a treat when i couldn't paint.


----------



## nova564t

Jericho said:
			
		

> Instead of the Mylar if you dont want to paint it white you could get some white cardboard, The stuff charts are made from and staple it to the walls.
> 
> Cheaper fix if its needed. I used the back of music posters in part of my 1st grow hehe, Worked a treat when i couldn't paint.


The walls are already white, Ill just take the mylar down. Thanks.:farm:


----------



## MosesPMG

i am trying to do a similar set up, how do you power the computer fan?


----------



## nova564t

Its a 120 volt motor and it came with a power cord. Just plug and play! Dayton pt # 4WT47  $35


----------



## MosesPMG

:clap: thank you!!


----------



## faderharley

Nice set-up and grow. Is it a hydro-drip set-up? I use those 65watters in my grow. Walmart has 55watters for 12 buck, 42 watters for 9 bucks btw. Nice grow indeed


----------



## nova564t

I use hemppy buckets, I put my clones in growdan blocks then into buckets with perlite. I was using a perlite/vermiculite combo but now I just use perlite. I add water/nutes until it drips out of the over flow. Passive hydro.


----------



## Real78

Just get better lighting and you will be good.


----------



## nova564t

Well I've been inspired by MosesPMG to do some painting today, do you think paint fumes with hurt anything if its not fully dry by lights out time tonight? I will post b4 and after photos later.:bump:


----------



## Jericho

nova564t said:
			
		

> Well I've been inspired by MosesPMG to do some painting today, do you think paint fumes with hurt anything if its not fully dry by lights out time tonight? I will post b4 and after photos later.:bump:



If its just flat paint it shouldn't take too long to dry. Maybe a couple hours with a fan on it.


----------



## benamucc

this IS one good looking CFL grow!  

what don't you like about the mylar?  isn't it supposed to be just as good or better than the paint???  

i don't think the fumes would hurt anything, especially since you seem to have your exhaust dialed in, and the plants will be getting fresh air drawn in there...


----------



## nova564t

THG told me that white is better unless your mylar is straight and flat. It also has become dirty. Im gonna paint anyway maybe I'll come up with a way to get it tighter to the wall and put it back up, maybe in my veg room.

 Ben have you been in "The Grow Store" ? They have this rotating reflector going in there, WTH is that thing all about? And BTW thanks for the compliment.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Be sure to use FLAT white paint.  Even though semi-gloss or gloss looks like it would reflect better, it does not.  You will get the best reflectability (is that even a real word?) with flat.  Use a water based paint--it will dry fast and the fumes are far less obnoxious.

And, yeah, that not being able to clean mylar well is also another reason that it is not in my rooms any more.


----------



## benamucc

That makes sense about the mylar.  

Oh...the one up in that little mini mall on the E side of the "high-way"??  

i went in there once.  the rotating light has MH AND HPS to give the plants the "full spectrum".  i think they're a little gimicky IMO.  The light MOVERS on the other hand are another thing...those are supposed to help increase the size of a garden without adding lights.  never seen either in practical applications tho.  i think the spinning thing is a nice window dressing.  

the guys at GWS hydro in glenwood/junction are a little pricey, but worth being able to pay cash, and get what you need, when you need.  they're very experienced with what they sell.  

i was in there the other day asking about PH pens, and one of the owners, who had PH pens sitting in his case said "really, just use the eye dropper kits and then you don't have to worry about calibration etc."  after saving me some big $$ on that, he gave me a $75.00 discount on a big order too.


----------



## nova564t

Yeah, thats where I get all my stuff. GWS hydro.


----------



## nova564t

BEFORE



Heres my crazy accidental reveg plant waiting to go back in its place.





AFTER, I had high hiding white eggshell so thats what I used, besides it has HIGH in the name so its gotta work!!


Will post again when I put everything back.


----------



## benamucc

NIIIIIIICCEEE!!!

Easier to clean the walls now too i imagine!!


----------



## nova564t

It got brighter in there with every stroke of the roller, should have done this sooner.


----------



## Sour Deez

nice setup man! how many plants you got in each chamber? i couldnt couny them


----------



## nova564t

It depends, the last couple of grows i've done they got so big I could only bloom 1 at a time, I'm gonna put this next batch in sooner so I can do 2-3. It seems I get as much at harvest from 1 big plant as several small ones. As for veg I can do 3-4 in buckets and have 6 clones rooting in there. Check out my grow journal lots of photos in there.


----------



## nova564t

I let my babies take in a little Colorado sunshine while I was painting.


^^^^This one is 2 days into 12-12^^^^^(I really like this photo!)





^^^^Here's my high tech power distribution center.


^Bloom room


^Bloom room


^Bloomers back in room 


^Veg room back together


----------



## Jericho

Looks great nova.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

benamucc said:
			
		

> ....i was in there the other day asking about PH pens, and one of the owners, who had PH pens sitting in his case said "really, just use the eye dropper kits and then you don't have to worry about calibration etc."  after saving me some big $$ on that, he gave me a $75.00 discount on a big order too.



IMO, the eye dropper kits do not give you a precise enough reading--I don't even trust them on my hot tub.  As the pH scale is expotential, there is a huge amount of difference between, say, 6 and 7.  Also, I believe that nutes color the water and do not give an accurate reading when you have to compare colors on a color strip.


----------



## proto

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> IMO, the eye dropper kits do not give you a precise enough reading--I don't even trust them on my hot tub.  As the pH scale is expotential, there is a huge amount of difference between, say, 6 and 7.  Also, I believe that nutes color the water and do not give an accurate reading when you have to compare colors on a color strip.


had that problem with the strips and water with nutes in it.35 bucks solved that with a milwaukee ph pen.me and my ocd would go through like 20 strips per feeding lol.


----------



## faderharley

sweet set-up, like it


----------



## nova564t

I added some more light today 2 more 65w cfls to replace the 2 40wers, Im up to 23600 lumens now in my bloom room. Thats 5900 lumens per sq foot.


----------



## Snickerdoodle

Great Pics, that's gorgeous weed!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

nova564t said:
			
		

> I added some more light today 2 more 65w cfls to replace the 2 40wers, Im up to 23600 lumens now in my bloom room. Thats 5900 lumens per sq foot.



Your plants are looking great.

Eggshell paint is quite a bit less reflective that flat white.

You might want to keep your eyes open for a 250W HPS or a couple of 150s.  You are running 390 watts and getting 23600 lumens.  A 250w HPS will save you 140W and produce 25000-28000 lumens.


----------



## nova564t

Makin money now so that might be possible soon.


----------



## Dancer

Dude... that's one fine looking grow you've got going on!!

Exactly the type of thing I want to set up... I think you've inspired me to actually do it now!


----------

